# Medina, OH - Dutchess, 3 yr Blk/tan



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls go to http://www.co.medina.oh.us follow links to dog adoptions to see Dutchess, 3 yr old stray, shy and mellow

Pls load pic, thanks


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Here she is.

Dutchess is a 3 year old, female German Shepherd. She was a a stray from Spring Grove Cemetary. She is kinda shy but very laid back.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump, pretty one!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

My little nephew came over and looked at the screen and said "How can someone not want Dutchess?"


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer on site


----------

